# Jack goes for a walk.. (in the harness)



## Renae

I took Jack for his first walk since I have had him, and he done really well.  He is already harness trained, luckily!  

The photos were taken with my phone, so crap quality, I apologize!


----------



## stevechurch2222

Those are great pictures of Jack,Solace.He is doing very good with the harness.He is a gorgeous cockatiel.


----------



## nassrah

Jack is adorable.I loved the last picture,where hes close to the camera\phone.So cute !


----------



## JaimeS

So adorable!


----------



## mishkaroni

Oooh lucky! I wonder If my jack would allow that...

But your Jack looks like he had a good time!!!


----------



## SuzieQueue

that is soooo cool, i want to train mine to do that ... well done!


----------



## Cryren8972

What's a good age to train in the harness? I tried putting a harness on my green cheek a while back, and he literally fought like the dickens, then was "paralyzed". I could turn him over, and he would just flop back on his back. He wouldn't move. LOL! It was actually pretty funny, but he was obviously traumatized. I wouldn't mind training the baby cockatiels to do this and have them harness trained for their owners. =)


----------



## Cryren8972

By the way, adorable pictures...and he sure does look proud of himself!


----------



## hanna

Jack looks so happy going for a walk.... couldn't imagine our Joe in a harness though, would love to though and take him for a walk too...

How got Jack trained? How old / young was he when he got trained ?
I can look at your piccies zillion of times, I love them


----------



## meaggiedear

succhh a cutie. 

cryren. that's hilarious about your green cheek.


----------



## sunnysmom

Aw, how cute. Jack looks like he enjoyed his walk.


----------



## SunnysMama

That is great! I cant figure out how to get the harness on my sunny! Im worried i will make her uncomfortable.


----------



## moonlightlover

Awww,so cute~ and such a beautiful place he lives! My cockatiels might not like harness... maybe Toki but not Malu but I'm sure my GCC will like it! I should buy one for them too~.


----------



## lperry82

Aww cute pics


----------

